# Tri power and electronic distributor



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

I would like to upgrade to a tri power on my 66. Proving to be a little difficult to find at the moment but I am sure I will at some point. I have a question about electronic distributors for the 66 tri power and which ones y'all recommend? I currently have the big HEI that the previous owner installed but I know I will need to put a smaller one in when I make the change.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I use the Summit Pro Billet, which is an exact copy of the MSD, only a LOT cheaper.


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

armyadarkness said:


> I use the Summit Pro Billet, which is an exact copy of the MSD, only a LOT cheaper.


Thanks for the info. Got any leads on a 66 tri power?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Tom Tom,

You may want to discuss your Tripower conversion plans with Mike or John. They may also have a line on a complete set up.








Pontiac Tripower


Pontiac Tripower



pontiactripower.com


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Tom Tom,
> 
> You may want to discuss your Tripower conversion plans with Mike or John. They may also have a line on a complete set up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tiger, I see they have parts and I will give them a call.


----------



## Sanders Speed (Oct 23, 2020)

Here's mine, Progressionignition.com composite gear, tune on your phone app, store multiple tunes on phone, rev limiter, kill switch for theft and looks stock, I added a fake vacuum advance can.


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

Sanders Speed said:


> View attachment 151803
> 
> View attachment 151802
> 
> Here's mine, Progressionignition.com composite gear, tune on your phone app, store multiple tunes on phone, rev limiter, kill switch for theft and looks stock, I added a fake vacuum advance can.


That looks awesome.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Sanders Speed said:


> Here's mine, Progressionignition.com composite gear, tune on your phone app, store multiple tunes on phone, rev limiter, kill switch for theft and looks stock, I added a fake vacuum advance can.


Definitely very cool. Ive never seen them come up in any of the timing threads. Curious to hear if any of the timing guys have experience with them. @Lemans guy


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

Tom Tom said:


> Thanks Tiger, I see they have parts and I will give them a call.


I spoke with Mike today. Very friendly and a lot of help. Thanks for the information


----------



## 66CHEEVO (Jan 24, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> I use the Summit Pro Billet, which is an exact copy of the MSD, only a LOT cheaper.


I too am in the market for a distributor on a tri power set up. Army, is this teh Summit Pro Billet you have?









1966 PONTIAC GTO Summit Racing SUM-850400-1 Summit Racing™ Ready-to-Run Billet Distributors | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Summit Racing™ Ready-to-Run Billet Distributors with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Distributors at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

66CHEEVO said:


> I too am in the market for a distributor on a tri power set up. Army, is this teh Summit Pro Billet you have?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! It comes with all of the stuff for a custom timing curve! And it uses all of the MSD parts


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

armyadarkness said:


> Yes! It comes with all of the stuff for a custom timing curve! And it uses all of the MSD parts


Do you have any suggestions on a cam? My 389 was rebuilt completely stock with the exception of the hardened seats. It runs smooth and when i change intake and distributor I might as well give it a little heart beat. Not too much as I do not want to have to put in a stall converter..


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I did extensive talks with Butler, when I just did mine this past Thanksgiving...

I wouldve liked a bigger cam than they sold me for my 67, but they did say that it was the biggest cam they'd put in my 400. I suppose that there's no reason to go bigger unless you have a certain volume to fill... That being said... my old 67 back in the 90'sused the Crane Blue Print Pontiac Ram Air, and I loved it!!!

However, now I use a roller set up, for the extra HP and longevity, so I went with this... Which is a custom grind, specifically for Butler. I love it, but it would definitely wake up with a 2800 stall! I have 3.36's in the diff.


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

Cool. Good vacuum?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Tom Tom said:


> Cool. Good vacuum?


Honestly I've been waiting for the New Jersey weather to cooperate with me, so that I can rest my timing curve and then rejet, but as it sits Im at least 15 and I expect to see better.

My carb and dizzy are tuned for my old cam, which had a narrower LSA, so I should be better.


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

That's a pretty big cam for my little car I think. I think I am more cruise some and wipe down. Like the looks and sound more now then the speed. She has great sound with the flow masters but needs just a little more heart beat.


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

Tom Tom said:


> That's a pretty big cam for my little car I think. I think I am more cruise some and wipe down. Like the looks and sound more now then the speed. She has great sound with the flow masters but needs just a little more heart beat.


Hey Army I see you have a 67 400. What would be the difference in cam selection on a 66 389?


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

Sanders Speed said:


> View attachment 151803
> 
> View attachment 151802
> 
> Here's mine, Progressionignition.com composite gear, tune on your phone app, store multiple tunes on phone, rev limiter, kill switch for theft and looks stock, I added a fake vacuum advance can.


that is really cool.


----------



## 66CHEEVO (Jan 24, 2021)

Does anyone have any experience with a DUO Tri power distributor. OPGI has the dizzy and coil for around $300. I’m on the fence between the Summit Pro Billet and the DUI.









Distributor, DUI, Tri-Power, Pontiac, Points Distributor @ OPGI.com


Distributor, DUI, Tri-Power, Pontiac, Points Distributor. Performance Distributors now offers a small diameter high performance electronic ignition system for …




www.opgi.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Tom Tom said:


> Hey Army I see you have a 67 400. What would be the difference in cam selection on a 66 389?


Personally, I'd call Butler and tell them exactly what you have and want. They'll tell you what you need to get there.

That being said, any of the Ram Air cams will make you happy, and perform well on the street. I have Flow Masters as well, and with a 400, dual 2.5's and full tail pipes, my car is way too quiet!


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I think those Bluetooth computer dizzy are great. I don’t use them but some guys really like them. They are the top of new tech married to a dizzy.

Now perfect timing can come from points or electronic module or from your iPhone ….any can be bad or great…..they cost more and add tech some guys want and some don’t.

cool idea though….still you need the timing curve set just like we do it…..


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

Thanks. I believe that would be best as well.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> I think those Bluetooth computer dizzy are great. I don’t use them but some guys really like them. They are the top of new tech married to a dizzy.
> 
> Now perfect timing can come from points or electronic module or from your iPhone ….any can be bad or great…..they cost more and add tech some guys want and some don’t.
> 
> cool idea though….still you need the timing curve set just like we do it…..


So... they don't allow you to set the timing curve from the phone?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

It looks like it does.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Sorry I was not clear…yes you set the curve with your IPhone…..it is the timing numbers I am referring too. 36 total, idle timing settings etc,….

just for the Tri power guys. Original “points distributors” had a body with a diameter of 4”. Think the old days up until 1975….all were points style, small diameter. Of course these fit perfect with a Tri power. As the body was narrow and designed into the Tri power set-up.

Along comes the G in 1975 and wants better emissions from the car makers. So they design the GM HEI. Designed to have a hotter spark to burn off more of the combustion gases and help emissions. A hotter spark means that you need more space between the rotor terminals.

Therefore the distributor body must be wider. If not the stronger spark could jump to the wrong terminal and misfire and cause running problems. The design also put the coil in the cap eliminating the external coil and the large coil center tower wire. It simplified the hookup, it was in one piece and it had “electronics!”. The electronic module is a switch that replaced the mechanical switch of the points and required no real maintenance to maintain the Dwell and the points.

it also eliminated points float at higher RPM’s. So a lot of racers and hot-fodder’s took to it for there rides that never had anything but points. But it was bigger and had clearance problems.
But worked fine.

in a Tri power a small diameter (Original points style) diameter is a better bet for fit without any real performance loss. You could put a points dizzy in there Or a newer style with a Petronius module, or even a blue tooth enabled module to change timing with your phone. All can work perfect, but none change the timing needs of your engine, or increase horsepower.









Ignition Performance Test - Car Craft Magazine


We test a Stock Point, Stock HEI and a Aftermarket HEI on a 350 small-block to measure what ignition generates the most horsepower in our Ignition Performance Test Shoot-Out. Only at www.carcraft.com, the official website for Car Craft Magazine.




www.motortrend.com





I always share this article, the gang has seen it, but go down to the Dyno numbers and skip the hype. Look at 5200 where the torque/HP cross. Any big difference?..look all through the he numbers and you will see that sometimes points even beat the others by a couple of HP.

So with the advent of the aftermarket making the modules for the points dizzy’s you have plenty of options. One note on modules, they do have an advantage over points in that they provide “Variable Dwell”…this really helps at higher RPM’s as the Dwell reduces as RPM’s increase, with variable dwell that does not occur. It also often drops the timing 4 degrees on star-up so you don’t get starter kickback.

Get what you like and spend what you want, but I would go narrow 4” body on a Tri-power! Would not be cutting firewalls and all manner of machinations for no reason.


----------



## 64droptop (Nov 26, 2021)

Tom Tom said:


> Thanks for the info. Got any leads on a 66 tri power?


Tom, I have a 1965, i believe will be the same as a 1966, tri power setup. It does however need to have the primary card rebuilt. If you're interested let me know.


----------



## bellesgoat (10 mo ago)

Tom Tom said:


> I would like to upgrade to a tri power on my 66. Proving to be a little difficult to find at the moment but I am sure I will at some point. I have a question about electronic distributors for the 66 tri power and which ones y'all recommend? I currently have the big HEI that the previous owner installed but I know I will need to put a smaller one in when I make the change.


Hi Tom,
There is a tri-power set up for sale on craigslist Detroit. 
has been for sale a long time.


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

64droptop said:


> Tom, I have a 1965, i believe will be the same as a 1966, tri power setup. It does however need to have the primary card rebuilt. If you're interested let me know.
> 
> View attachment 151936


The choke set up on the 65 is not the same as the 66 and the carbs are smaller. What Kind if price are you looking at?


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

bellesgoat said:


> Hi Tom,
> There is a tri-power set up for sale on craigslist Detroit.
> has been for sale a long time.


Thanks I will check it out


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

64droptop said:


> Tom, I have a 1965, i believe will be the same as a 1966, tri power setup. It does however need to have the primary card rebuilt. If you're interested let me know.
> 
> View attachment 151936


Pretty sure this is for a 64 the way the choke tubes go in the cross over and the water crossover look to be 64 manifold, that wont fit 65 and up heads


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Tom Tom said:


> Hey Army I see you have a 67 400. What would be the difference in cam selection on a 66 389?


The biggest diff between a 65-66 389 and a 67 and up 400 is the heads. A 67 400 will flow better. if you have 77 or 093 65-66 casting heads they flow much less. so you can put all the cam in you want but they don't provide add'l flow above .410" valve lift. On my 65 very similar to yours in terms of tripower essentially stock I put a Spotts 068 high lift cam in which I thin is the same as summit 2801. Works very well maybe a tad hotter than stock 068 as it has more lift and tighter Lobe center, but works with stock valve train with pressed in studs and has 17"+ vacuum at idle, nice midrange power.

Don't think you would need a converter with this as I have a convertible with pw, ps, power seat aka heavy and 3.08 rear gears. I had the gears on the shelf if I had to do it over would do 3.36 or 3.55 with this cam, but I was taking out a set of 4.33's PO had put in. 

For distributor I took a stock delco points dist and put in an SE single wire points replacement and shimmed the vertical play in it. For $160 was the best improvement yet. Starts much quicker especially in cold weather, idles better (maybe the rubbing block on mine was worn?) Best thing is it looks stock form the outside, not sure how but only uses the old negative coil wire to power it and fire the coil. 

Breakerless Ignition


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Tom Tom said:


> Thanks for the info. Got any leads on a 66 tri power?


I just boughta Rochester 66 tri power with intake$1600 sent it to competition carbs in NV have them look it over etc. twas another $900 FYI, its expensive.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Droach6498 said:


> I just boughta Rochester 66 tri power with intake$1600 sent it to competition carbs in NV have them look it over etc. twas another $900 FYI, its expensive.


Yes. I pd $1100 for complete set in need of resto dropped another $1500 in and I did the work...


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

Scott06 said:


> Yes. I pd $1100 for complete set in need of resto dropped another $1500 in and I did the work...


I talked with Mike at Tripower and he sales a complete set up already rebuilt and ready to install for around that pricing. Everyone I talk to say they are the best and it probably better for me to go that route so that I don't screw something up.


----------



## 64droptop (Nov 26, 2021)

Tom Tom said:


> The choke set up on the 65 is not the same as the 66 and the carbs are smaller. What Kind if price are you looking at?


Not sure about changing the choke tubes. I will be listing it on ebay for $950


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

64droptop said:


> Not sure about changing the choke tubes. I will be listing it on ebay for $950


I would think it should sell quickly at that price from what i have seen.


Scott06 said:


> The biggest diff between a 65-66 389 and a 67 and up 400 is the heads. A 67 400 will flow better. if you have 77 or 093 65-66 casting heads they flow much less. so you can put all the cam in you want but they don't provide add'l flow above .410" valve lift. On my 65 very similar to yours in terms of tripower essentially stock I put a Spotts 068 high lift cam in which I thin is the same as summit 2801. Works very well maybe a tad hotter than stock 068 as it has more lift and tighter Lobe center, but works with stock valve train with pressed in studs and has 17"+ vacuum at idle, nice midrange power.
> 
> Don't think you would need a converter with this as I have a convertible with pw, ps, power seat aka heavy and 3.08 rear gears. I had the gears on the shelf if I had to do it over would do 3.36 or 3.55 with this cam, but I was taking out a set of 4.33's PO had put in.
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott that is good information. What does the lope sound like at the rear? I am just looking for a little more heart beat.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Thanks Scott that is good information. What does the lope sound like at the rear? I am just looking for a little more heart beat.
[/QUOTE]
Its pretty tame maybe a half a notch over stock at about 750 rpm idle. I can dig up a video and post. If you want some thing more lumpy look at the 2802 cam which I think is a RA 3/744 cam higher lift knock off. I have 3.08s in my rear so need to keep it tame. I had the gears but if it did it over would do a 3.36 or 3.55. Either way its better than the 4.33's that were in there ...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

You should be able to swap in 3.36's, yourself, in a few hours.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> You should be able to swap in 3.36's, yourself, in a few hours.


Yes, I did do the swap the first time... Its taken me 30 years to get it road worthy, I'll probably finish the interior and put a top on it before I go back into the rear end....


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

Scott06 said:


> Thanks Scott that is good information. What does the lope sound like at the rear? I am just looking for a little more heart beat.


Its pretty tame maybe a half a notch over stock at about 750 rpm idle. I can dig up a video and post. If you want some thing more lumpy look at the 2802 cam which I think is a RA 3/744 cam higher lift knock off. I have 3.08s in my rear so need to keep it tame. I had the gears but if it did it over would do a 3.36 or 3.55. Either way its better than the 4.33's that were in there ...
[/QUOTE]
I think I am looking for the half a notch above spot. it's just my Saturday afternoon cruise in / Sunday morning drive around. Thanks for this info I believe you got me headed in the right direction.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Tom Tom said:


> Its pretty tame maybe a half a notch over stock at about 750 rpm idle. I can dig up a video and post. If you want some thing more lumpy look at the 2802 cam which I think is a RA 3/744 cam higher lift knock off. I have 3.08s in my rear so need to keep it tame. I had the gears but if it did it over would do a 3.36 or 3.55. Either way its better than the 4.33's that were in there ...


I think I am looking for the half a notch above spot. it's just my Saturday afternoon cruise in / Sunday morning drive around. Thanks for this info I believe you got me headed in the right direction.
[/QUOTE]

not the best sound as its film with my phone…




exhaust is stock except has 2.5” walker super turbos (17749) mufflers, engine stock except Spotts 068HL cam and electronic ignition conversion. i believe cam is same as summit 2801. Idle is 750 ish.

if you want more lope try summit 2802 which i think is a higher lift 744 Knock off.


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

Scott06 said:


> I think I am looking for the half a notch above spot. it's just my Saturday afternoon cruise in / Sunday morning drive around. Thanks for this info I believe you got me headed in the right direction.


not the best sound as its film with my phone…




exhaust is stock except has 2.5” walker super turbos (17749) mufflers, engine stock except Spotts 068HL cam and electronic ignition conversion. i believe cam is same as summit 2801. Idle is 750 ish.

if you want more lope try summit 2802 which i think is a higher lift 744 Knock off.
[/QUOTE]
You are probably right as yours and mine sound about the same. I just don't really want to install a converter or new valve springs as both the motor and trans was rebuilt less that 2000 miles ago.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

[/QUOTE]
You are probably right as yours and mine sound about the same. I just don't really want to install a converter or new valve springs as both the motor and trans was rebuilt less that 2000 miles ago.
[/QUOTE]
The 068HL will work with stock valve springs and pressed in studs if you still have those. I don't see any issue with a stock converter unless the rear gears are like a 2.56... 

Hopefully you got a build sheet with yours and they documented seal to retainer clearance. I found when I had a valve job done 30 years ago they didn't cut the valve guides down properly, so the new seals were kissing the retainers on the exhaust. Had I just installed the higher lift cam I would have been in trouble. If they didn't document it you can do this with the heads on the car. I was able to get a comp cams retainer that is shorter and used these on the exhaust valves to clear at .462 valve lift


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

You are probably right as yours and mine sound about the same. I just don't really want to install a converter or new valve springs as both the motor and trans was rebuilt less that 2000 miles ago.
[/QUOTE]
The 068HL will work with stock valve springs and pressed in studs if you still have those. I don't see any issue with a stock converter unless the rear gears are like a 2.56...

Hopefully you got a build sheet with yours and they documented seal to retainer clearance. I found when I had a valve job done 30 years ago they didn't cut the valve guides down properly, so the new seals were kissing the retainers on the exhaust. Had I just installed the higher lift cam I would have been in trouble. If they didn't document it you can do this with the heads on the car. I was able to get a comp cams retainer that is shorter and used these on the exhaust valves to clear at .462 valve lift
[/QUOTE]
I did not get the build sheet and I have not even taken the valve covers off to see what it looks like inside only going by what the seller told me and the receipts. Paper work say 3.23 gears and I like the way it runs out both low and on the hwy. Goal is to do cam and tri power so I can wait until I purchase a tri power and then look under the covers at the studs.


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

armyadarkness said:


> Yes! It comes with all of the stuff for a custom timing curve! And it uses all of the MSD parts


Hey Army, What coil are you running with you distributor?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

armyadarkness said:


> View attachment 152563


Ordered the distributor and a flamethrower coil so the is more original. I will install it when it comes in and let you know.


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

Tom Tom said:


> Ordered the distributor and a flamethrower coil so the is more original. I will install it when it comes in and let you know.


Looks pretty stock back there now and will give plenty of room


----------

